# Forza 7 crashed bei Start! HILFE!



## FridtjofDE (26. Januar 2019)

Hallo,
ich habe das Problem, dass Forza Motorsport 7 bei mir beim starten abstürtzt. Es wird das Bild gezeigt, dann wird es schwarz und ein Ladesymbol erscheint unten in der Ecke und dann schließt es sich einfach. Ich habe schon alle Treiber und Windows aktualisiert und Programme wie den Afterburner deaktiviert, aber nichts tut sich.
LG


----------



## ak1504 (31. Januar 2019)

My Game is Not Launching or is Crashing on PC – Forza Support


----------

